# PTSB tracker - Would like to borrow more



## Mattb (22 Sep 2014)

Hi all. Please excuse my ignorance here!, I am 12 years into a 25 PTSB mortgage which has been a tracker for approx. 7 years. I would like to get a couple of jobs done around the house, attic conversion etc and would like to borrow approx. 20k. Would they let me add this to the mortgage whilst keeping the tracker or should I go down the credit union route? Thanks!


----------



## Bronte (22 Sep 2014)

They won't add it to your current mortgage, but they might give you another mortgage, or else a home improvement loan. 

What is your banks current mortgage rate for homeowners, what is the credit union's interest rate, bound to be higher than a mortgage.

20K doesn't sound a lot, are you sure your figure is correct?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2014)

Agree with Bronte.

Ask ptsb to extend the mortgage which will be at standard variable rates for the new borrowing. The old borrowing will not be affected.

If they do try to change the terms of the existing tracker, then borrow elsewhere - the credit union or a personal loan from a bank which is likely to be cheaper than the credit union, if the credit union insists on you keeping shares.


----------

